# Stem Plants for the meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am in dire need of some stem plants for my 75g. I will pay for your stems at the meeting regardless of their condition. I don't care if they are common Hygro species, large or tiny, algae laden, sick looking, or anything else...it just doesn't matter, they will come around in a week or two. I just really need to get some plants in the tank before the algae gets the upper hand. Even if you plan on throwing them away, I can sort through them and keep whatever I can.

Any and all help from my fellow SWOAPies would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt I'm bringing some Cardinalis (or wahtever) and some of the thicker leafed plants that are bright green that I got from you a while back.. I'll see if I have any other stems...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Matt I'm bringing some Cardinalis (or wahtever) and some of the thicker leafed plants that are bright green that I got from you a while back.. I'll see if I have any other stems...


Thanks man, the Lobelia will be a help as will whatever else you can bring.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Matt
I've got some ludwigia and a few others that I can donate to the cause.

Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Ludwigia will be cool Wayne, thanks. Did you find a ride to the meeting or do you need me to come down there and get you?


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Matt 
I guess I could use a ride. Rob said that he'd bring me back.

thanks
Wayne


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be bringing stem plants. It looks like I'll be late, but I'll be there.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wanted to thank everyone for helping me out with the stem plants! 

Russ, I think I owe you some cash for the plants you brought, those were some nice stems!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Russ, I think I owe you some cash for the plants you brought, those were some nice stems!


Just returning the favor Matt. :-D Glad you liked them.

-Russ


----------

